# Does Gerd Cause shortness of breath?



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

I was wondering does GERD cause anyone else to have shortness of breath? For the past week and a half I find myself getting short of breath. I don't want to go to the ER and they say everything is fine.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.webmd.com/asthma/guide/heartburn-asthma

How short of breath? Just a bit, schedule an appointment with the doctor to see if you might be developing asthma. Asthma is usually easy to control with medication so you never need to go to the ER. You really don't want to let it get so bad you are in an emergency situation.

Since this sounds like a new symptom it really should be time to schedule an appointment with your Primary Care doc and see what testing you may need and have this assessed for how severe it is.

Other things can make you short of breath and again I'd see the regular doctor long before you are so short of breath you are in a medical crisis.

I do some research work with asthma action plans and these are the symptoms when those people need the ER.


Wheezing is worse
Faster breathing
Blue lips or nailbeds
Trouble walking or talking
Chest and neck pulled in with each breath

If you are that short of breath, do get the the ER as soon as possible.

Here are the call your doctor for an appointment ASAP symptoms


Wheezing
Coughing
Chest tightness
First signs of a cold
Coughing at night

It is usually quite a bit cheaper to go to the doctor when the symptoms start to act up and like I said getting good control long before you get to a medical crisis is usually much preferred.

They may also feel they need to control the GERD more tightly if it is triggering asthma as sometimes you can't calm the asthma down that well until the GERD isn't poking it with sticks and pulling its pigtails 24/7.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im 35 can I just developed asthma from GERD? Ive been checked for asthma in the past and all was negative.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

From the link



> Doctors most often look at GERD as the cause of asthma when:
> 
> 
> Asthma begins in adulthood, called adult-onset asthma


So yes, you can develop asthma as an adult. I did. I never had it as a kid and it started up in my mid twenties.

But even if it is NOT asthma and something else I think the "my chest is a bit tight I feel a little out of breath" is a see your Primary Care Doctor SOON. Because things that make you a little tight can go on to be something big if you don't intervene early.

My nails are turning blue, I can't walk. It is so hard to breath my neck starts looking really weird is a Go to the ER NOW!!!!

I don't know which level your breathing issues are, you have not said. but sometimes it is see your doc and sometimes it is go to the ER and the asthma guidelines pretty much work for most things.

Unless you like spending hours and hours at the ER and told it is nothing and go see your primary doc for a few hundred dollars vs your primary doc could have gotten you in and out in an hour or so sometime this week for a lot less money.

Because I've found being the healthiest person in the ER just means that you are going to be seen AFTER everyone who is turning blue with their neck all flared out.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Its not turning blue short of breath. Its like I get a lil short of break just out the blue for no reason. Im starting to think maybe its anxiety. I have an appointment on the first so hopefully I can hold out until then, if not then tge urgent care I go. Thanks for the advice Kathleen


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Anxiety can change the pattern of your breathing (more upper chest rather than deeper in the lungs from the diaphram) so it can feel different and can feel short of breath.

You could try a relaxation breathing pattern and see if it helps. Inhale - 2 - 3 - 4, Hold Breath - 2 - 3 - 4, Exhale 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7.


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Omg the relaxation breathing really helped a lot. I think its anxiety! ! Thanks again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Glad it helped!


----------



## tomandfred (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah its bizarre, I had an episode tonight and I almost cant breathe through my nose, I have to breath through my mouth. I think its the acid going into the larynx or whatever the other opening near the vocal chords is called. Its really making me consider using PPIs again but to answer your question I feel like its probably fairly common. I really hate it though because its new to me too!


----------



## Marlene26 (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a mild case of GERD. I haven't experience having shortness of breath but I feel like I easily get tired even if I'm not doing anything.


----------

